# IE redirects me to wrong page



## msa1973 (Jun 20, 2007)

Every time I search in google and the search results is displayed and I try to click on any of them, the IE will take me to a different URL. I searched using antivirus and antispam but no success, the problem is still there.
I was advised to try Hijackthis and below is the result, can nayone help me in resolving this problem?

Thanks

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:41:41 PM, on 6/19/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\KeyboardSurrogate.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Service\kraidsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Service\krdevctl.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabbtnu.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\naPrdMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ThpSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\Tmesrv31.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TCServer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\00THotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\CrossMenu\CrossMenu.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Console\Kraidman.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TFNF5.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Rotation Utility\TRot.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSODDCtl.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMERzCtl.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMETEMNU.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\TAcelMgr\TAcelMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\Shaker\TSkrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TAudEffect\TAudEff.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\thpsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\psqltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\McTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\Ad-Aware2007.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: bho2gr Class - {31FF080D-12A3-439A-A2EF-4BA95A3148E8} - C:\Program Files\GetRight\xx2gr.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: ACA Capture - {93C69D87-A11D-4FFC-BC56-BE7EE0D235BA} - C:\Program Files\ACASystems\ACACapturePro\scap003p.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletWizard] C:\WINDOWS\help\SplshWrp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletTip] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\tabtip.exe" /resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\system32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CrossMenu] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\CrossMenu\CrossMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kraidman] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Console\Kraidman.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TRot.exe] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Rotation Utility\TRot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSODDCtl] TPSODDCtl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TMESRV.EXE] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMESRV31.EXE /Logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TMERzCtl.EXE] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMERzCtl.EXE /Service
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TAcelMgr] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\TAcelMgr\TAcelMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSkrMain] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\Shaker\TSkrMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosHKCW.exe] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TAudEffect] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TAudEffect\TAudEff.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Snippet] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Experience Pack\Snipping Tool\SnippingTool.exe" /i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ThpSrv] c:\WINDOWS\system32\thpsrv /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFSServ.exe] CFSServ.exe -NoClient
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GetRight - Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\GetRight\getright.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Launch ACA Capture Pro - {905A31AA-BDD1-44bd-9920-53D34E5953A4} - C:\Program Files\ACASystems\ACACapturePro\SCapPro.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {9543741D-4E79-4f0d-8E60-A702CDF8B2D2} - C:\Program Files\ACASystems\ACACapturePro\SCapPro.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch ACA Capture Pro - {9543741D-4E79-4f0d-8E60-A702CDF8B2D2} - C:\Program Files\ACASystems\ACACapturePro\SCapPro.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: loginkey - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\loginkey.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: psfus - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\psqlpwd.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: TabBtnWL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TabBtnWL.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: TosBtNP - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TosBtNP.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: tpgwlnotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tpgwlnot.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: TSigNP - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TSigNP.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA RAID Service (kraidsvc) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Service\kraidsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe" /ServiceStart (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS) (MSSQL$SQLEXPRESS) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe" -sSQLEXPRESS (file missing)
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA HDD Protection (Thpsrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ThpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Tmesrv3 (Tmesrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\Tmesrv31.exe" /Service (file missing)


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please download *FixWareout* from one of these mirrors:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/lonny/Fixwareout.exe
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe

_Note: You must have an active Internet connection when running this fix, in order to download the Brute Force Uninstaller (BFU)._

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish.
The fix will begin; follow the prompts. If your firewall gives an alert, (because this tool will download an additional file from the internet), please don't let your firewall block it, but allow it instead.
Then you will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so. Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.
Once the desktop loads please post the text that will open (report.txt) and a new Hijackthis log.


----------



## msa1973 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you for your reply and for trying to help me out with this annoying bug

Here is the report for the fixwareout:

Fixwareout Last edited 5/15/2007
Post this report in the forums please 
...
»»»»»Prerun check

»»»»»

»»»»» Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "System"="kdmge.exe" 
....
....
»»»»» Misc files. 
....
»»»»» Checking for older varients.
....

Search five digit cs, dm, kd, jb, other, files.
The following files NEED TO BE SUBMITTED to one of the following URL'S for further inspection.

Click browse, find the file then click submit.
http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html
Or http://virusscan.jotti.org/

»»»»» Other

»»»»» Current runs 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TabletWizard"="C:\\WINDOWS\\help\\SplshWrp.exe"
"TabletTip"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\microsoft shared\\ink\\tabtip.exe\" /resume"
"00THotkey"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\00THotkey.exe"
"CrossMenu"="C:\\Program Files\\Toshiba\\CrossMenu\\CrossMenu.exe"
"000StTHK"="000StTHK.exe"
"igfxtray"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\igfxtray.exe"
"igfxhkcmd"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\hkcmd.exe"
"igfxpers"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\igfxpers.exe"
"Apoint"="C:\\Program Files\\Apoint2K\\Apoint.exe"
"TouchED"="C:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\TouchED\\TouchED.Exe"
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe"
"Kraidman"="C:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\TOSHIBA RAID\\Console\\Kraidman.exe"
"TFNF5"="TFNF5.exe"
"SmoothView"="C:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\\SmoothView.exe"
"TRot.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\TOSHIBA Rotation Utility\\TRot.exe"
"TPSMain"="TPSMain.exe"
"TPSODDCtl"="TPSODDCtl.exe"
"TMESRV.EXE"="C:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\TME3\\TMESRV31.EXE /Logon"
"TMERzCtl.EXE"="C:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\TME3\\TMERzCtl.EXE /Service"
"TAcelMgr"="C:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\Acceleration Utilities\\TAcelMgr\\TAcelMgr.exe"
"TSkrMain"="C:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\Acceleration Utilities\\Shaker\\TSkrMain.exe"
"TosHKCW.exe"="\"C:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\Wireless Hotkey\\TosHKCW.exe\""
"NDSTray.exe"="NDSTray.exe"
"TAudEffect"="C:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\TAudEffect\\TAudEff.exe /run"
"TFncKy"="TFncKy.exe"
"DLA"="C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\DLA\\DLACTRLW.EXE"
"PSQLLauncher"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Protector Suite QL\\launcher.exe\" /startup"
"Snippet"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Experience Pack\\Snipping Tool\\SnippingTool.exe\" /i"
"ThpSrv"="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\thpsrv /logon"
"IntelZeroConfig"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\bin\\ZCfgSvc.exe\""
"IntelWireless"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\ifrmewrk.exe\" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless"
"CFSServ.exe"="CFSServ.exe -NoClient"
"TkBellExe"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Real\\Update_OB\\realsched.exe\" -osboot"
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"McAfeeUpdaterUI"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Network Associates\\Common Framework\\UdaterUI.exe\" /StartedFromRunKey"
"googletalk"="C:\\Program Files\\Google\\Google Talk\\googletalk.exe /autostart"
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"="KHALMNPR.EXE"
"ShStatEXE"="\"C:\\Program Files\\McAfee\\VirusScan Enterprise\\SHSTAT.EXE\" /STANDALONE"
"Windows Defender"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Windows Defender\\MSASCui.exe\" -hide"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TOSCDSPD"="C:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\TOSCDSPD\\toscdspd.exe"
"MSMSGS"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe\" /background"
"Skype"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe\" /nosplash /minimized"
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"H/PC Connection Agent"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft ActiveSync\\wcescomm.exe\""
"AdobeUpdater"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Adobe\\Updater5\\AdobeUpdater.exe"
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it
»»»»» End report »»»»»

and the the Hijackthis file report is as follows:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:42:37 AM, on 6/21/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\KeyboardSurrogate.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Service\kraidsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Service\krdevctl.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabbtnu.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\naPrdMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ThpSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\Tmesrv31.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TCServer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\00THotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\CrossMenu\CrossMenu.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Console\Kraidman.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TFNF5.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Rotation Utility\TRot.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSODDCtl.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMERzCtl.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMETEMNU.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\TAcelMgr\TAcelMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\Shaker\TSkrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TAudEffect\TAudEff.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\thpsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\psqltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\McTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: bho2gr Class - {31FF080D-12A3-439A-A2EF-4BA95A3148E8} - C:\Program Files\GetRight\xx2gr.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: ACA Capture - {93C69D87-A11D-4FFC-BC56-BE7EE0D235BA} - C:\Program Files\ACASystems\ACACapturePro\scap003p.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletWizard] C:\WINDOWS\help\SplshWrp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletTip] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\tabtip.exe" /resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\system32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CrossMenu] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\CrossMenu\CrossMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kraidman] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Console\Kraidman.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TRot.exe] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Rotation Utility\TRot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSODDCtl] TPSODDCtl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TMESRV.EXE] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMESRV31.EXE /Logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TMERzCtl.EXE] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMERzCtl.EXE /Service
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TAcelMgr] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\TAcelMgr\TAcelMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSkrMain] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Acceleration Utilities\Shaker\TSkrMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosHKCW.exe] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TAudEffect] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TAudEffect\TAudEff.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Snippet] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Experience Pack\Snipping Tool\SnippingTool.exe" /i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ThpSrv] c:\WINDOWS\system32\thpsrv /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFSServ.exe] CFSServ.exe -NoClient
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GetRight - Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\GetRight\getright.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Launch ACA Capture Pro - {905A31AA-BDD1-44bd-9920-53D34E5953A4} - C:\Program Files\ACASystems\ACACapturePro\SCapPro.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {9543741D-4E79-4f0d-8E60-A702CDF8B2D2} - C:\Program Files\ACASystems\ACACapturePro\SCapPro.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch ACA Capture Pro - {9543741D-4E79-4f0d-8E60-A702CDF8B2D2} - C:\Program Files\ACASystems\ACACapturePro\SCapPro.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: loginkey - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\loginkey.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: psfus - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\psqlpwd.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: TabBtnWL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TabBtnWL.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: TosBtNP - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TosBtNP.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: tpgwlnotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tpgwlnot.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: TSigNP - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TSigNP.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA RAID Service (kraidsvc) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA RAID\Service\kraidsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe" /ServiceStart (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS) (MSSQL$SQLEXPRESS) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe" -sSQLEXPRESS (file missing)
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA HDD Protection (Thpsrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ThpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Tmesrv3 (Tmesrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\Tmesrv31.exe" /Service (file missing)
O23 - Service: wampapache - Unknown owner - c:\wamp\apache2\bin\httpd.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: wampmysqld - Unknown owner - c:\wamp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt.exe

Thanks for your help


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Did that fix it?


----------



## msa1973 (Jun 20, 2007)

No... I did run the fixwareout and the problem is the same !!
what do you suggest?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------



## derasachse (Jul 19, 2008)

I downloaded the fix and applied as prescribed. I have a Dell Dimension XP with WinXP Media and it seems to have resolved my issue completely.

Below is a copy of the text that opened post reboot:

Username "****" - 07/18/2008 20:31:12 [Fixwareout edited 9/01/2007]
~~~~~ Prerun check
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

~~~~~ Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "system"="" 
....
....
~~~~~ Misc files. 
....
~~~~~ Checking for older varients.
....
~~~~~ Other
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\kdref.ren 51712 06/13/2007 
~~~~~ Current runs (hklm hkcu "run" Keys Only)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ehTray"="C:\\WINDOWS\\ehome\\ehtray.exe"
"IgfxTray"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\igfxtray.exe"
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\hkcmd.exe"
"Persistence"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\igfxpers.exe"
"ccApp"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Symantec Shared\\ccApp.exe\""
"vptray"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\SYMANT~1\\VPTray.exe"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.6.0_05\\bin\\jusched.exe\""
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NeroCheck.exe"
"DVDTray"="C:\\Program Files\\Ahead\\ODD Toolkit\\DVDTray.exe"
"TkBellExe"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Real\\Update_OB\\realsched.exe\" -osboot"
"InCD"="C:\\Program Files\\Ahead\\InCD\\InCD.exe"
"RemoteControl"="\"C:\\Program Files\\CyberLink\\PowerDVD\\PDVDServ.exe\""
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Adobe\\Reader 8.0\\Reader\\Reader_sl.exe\""
"RAMDrive"="\"C:\\Program Files\\FarStone\\VDPPro\\VHD\\RDTask.exe\""
"VirtualDrive"="C:\\Program Files\\FarStone\\VDPPro\\VDP\\vdtask.exe /AutoRestore"
"ftpqueue"="C:\\Program Files\\WS_FTP Pro\\ftpqueue.exe -tray"
"GhostStartTrayApp"="C:\\Program Files\\Symantec\\Norton Ghost 2003\\GhostStartTrayApp.exe"
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\QTTask.exe\" -atboottime"
"LoadMSvcmm"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Movielink\\MovielinkManager\\Movielink User.exe\""
"SigmatelSysTrayApp"="stsystra.exe"
"AppleSyncNotifier"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Mobile Device Support\\bin\\AppleSyncNotifier.exe"
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\kdref.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM32\\kdref.exe"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"swg"="C:\\Program Files\\Google\\GoogleToolbarNotifier\\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"MsnMsgr"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\MsnMsgr.Exe\" /background"
"RS audials complete"="C:\\Program Files\\RS audials\\RSAudialsComplete\\audialscomplete.exe"
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="C:\\Program Files\\SUPERAntiSpyware\\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe"
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it...
~~~~~ End report ~~~~~


----------

